# Google Shuts down in China



## Techiewoman (Mar 1, 2010)

www.google.cn is no more. Try going there, and enter "Tankman" and "Tiananmen Square." 
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/23/technology/23google.html?th&emc=th

This is not just about a search engine. The Google-China affair will have far-reaching consequences.


----------



## zhouma (Aug 28, 2009)

Well people can go to google.com and if they're in China...the website will automatically redirect to Google's Hong Kong website http://www.google.com.hk/. So the functionality is still there for those in China.

Best,
Zhouma


----------



## Techiewoman (Mar 1, 2010)

You're missing something, and are probably not familiar with this controversy. You can't use Google.com in China. the only other search engine is Baidu, controlled by the national government. Google.cn was censored by the government for 5 years, and after Google and 21 other American companies there were hacked, probably by government hackers, Google declared it wouldn't censor its results any more. 

China is now blocking google.hk. This is about free speech vs adherence to local laws vs. doing business in the global economy; it's not just about search engines. Google is a major player in the business world, and the outcome of this will have far-reaching effects.


----------



## zhouma (Aug 28, 2009)

Hello Techiewoman,

I live in China...so I am very familiar with what is going on.

Best,
Zhouma


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

the more important news rather than Google pulling out has been overlooked or under reported by mainstream media so far 
http://www.itpro.co.uk/621826/dell-...sletters&uid=16a73be7477c37f837f18728159fc893

once one major manufacturing company pulls out of china the rest will follow quickly

it could see a drastic change in the price & availability of consumer electronic equipment in not too distant future

The rest of the world needs China but China needs the rest of the world as a customer. If that stops the China drops back into the dark ages quickly


----------



## Techiewoman (Mar 1, 2010)

zhouma said:


> Hello Techiewoman,
> 
> I live in China...so I am very familiar with what is going on.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry. I'm guilty of not reading the news carefully enough. I read that the government was thinking of censoring google.hk. Are you still able to put things like "Tiananmen Square" and "tankman" into the search?


----------



## Techiewoman (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks, dvk01. I guess I've had my head more in the forums than in the NYTimes.

I also found this, dated 2 days ago:
http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2010...us-dell-china.html?ref=reuters&pagewanted=all
Big money! But it doesn't sound like they're pulling out. I find nothing in the Times about pulling out, and that is the most reputable paper in America. Or not YET anyway


----------



## Techiewoman (Mar 1, 2010)

OK, here's today's news from the Times:
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/...rch-results/?nl=technology&emc=techupdateemb2


----------



## cc64 (Dec 21, 2007)

I only have one thing to say: Viva la Google.


----------



## liciniusjack (Mar 29, 2010)

Google shuts down in China as the Govt. there don't want their own search engine. Govt. has banned world's 10-12 search engine. Google expecting no effect out of this for Google. Govt. is running their personal search in the country.


----------

